# Digimon is like pokemon



## Mew_the_Missing_Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

has ne1 seen digimon and noticed how its like pokemon a lot?


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

I've seen it.

They're _somewhat_ similar, but they're different concepts.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 29, 2008)

They take completely different approaches to the whole 'monster' concept.

Besides, Digimon had a much better anime.


----------



## Arceus (Nov 29, 2008)

I recognized digimon as a rip-off just by watching commercials (pokemon is short for pocket _monsters_, digimon is short for digital _monters_). Both battle and some evolve/digivolve with special items. There is probably other stuff, but I haven't watched digimon.


----------



## S.K (Nov 29, 2008)

Well...personally I never liked Digimon but yeah, I guess they are.


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

Arceus said:


> I recognized digimon as a rip-off just by watching commercials (pokemon is short for pocket _monsters_, digimon is short for digital _monters_). Both battle and some evolve/digivolve with special items. There is probably other stuff, but I haven't watched digimon.


Maybe you should take a good look around here before you start calling things ripoffs.

Biggest difference:

Er...can a Pokemon devolve?  I don't believe so.


----------



## Aenrhien (Nov 29, 2008)

Similar, but not the same. Digimon had a better anime, Pokémon made better games, both are more or less made of fail in their later incarnations.



Arceus said:


> I recognized digimon as a rip-off just by watching commercials


Going by that logic, absolutely everything has ripped absolutely everything else off by being even remotely similar. :|


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 29, 2008)

> has ne1 seen digimon and noticed how its like pokemon a lot?


No chatspeak, please.

I mean, they _are _kinda similar, but they are different enough so that they aren't copies of one another. And, yes, the Digimon anime was _always _better.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Arceus said:


> I recognized digimon as a rip-off just by watching commercials (pokemon is short for pocket _monsters_, digimon is short for digital _monters_). Both battle and some evolve/digivolve with special items. There is probably other stuff, but I haven't watched digimon.


FYI, Pokemon did start before Digimon, but Digimon was first made about a year later. Also, though the two share various traits, they had completly different origins: Pocket Monsters started as the gameboy games we all love, while Digital Monsters began as a tamagotchi-type game. Further more, the creators of Digimon probally weren't even thinking about Pokemon when it was made.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, okay, I'm sorry, but I've found that people who go off on how Digimon is a ripoff of Pokemon have never seen more than an episode or two of Digimon. :| 

They both end in 'mon' and they both involve monsters that people befriend that undergo transformations. The similarities end _there_, seriously, and these aren't the only two franchises with transforming monsters either. Pokemon didn't invent the monster-raising genre.

The Digimon anime is definitely better than Pokemon's (especially Tamers); the games are different and I enjoyed the ones I've played, but I don't think they have the depth that the Pokemon games have. They don't hold my attention for as long.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> the games are different


Actually, in all fairness I must say, Digimon World 2003, if I remember rightly, involves collecting badges from Gym Leader-like people, which seems sort of Pokémony.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 29, 2008)

:sighs: You're new to Pokémon AND Digimon, aren't you, mew?Look, heres the bacts: They are only REMOTELY similar. :sighs again:

If you watch the first two seasons of both shows,  being Digimon and Digimon zero two as well as Pokémon and Pokémon Orange Islands, toss in each of their respective movies, the only thing you will actually see in common is the concept of people being partnered with powerful creatures. Now, I've never played the Digimon Games, and I never watched the later seasons of Digimon, but I followed BOTH in the early years, refusing to give up one for the other. They're not alike. 

There are multiple dimensions in Digimon, whereas that concept didn't come into Pokémon until the Unown appeared. That was the third movie, for those of you who don't remember.

Also, as mentioned previously, Digimon can CHANGE BACK. Pokémon? Not so much. Digimon are DATA, and immortal. Pokémon? Also not so much. Theres also the talking aspect, but that doesn't really play into it as much. Each Digidestined, at least, in the two REAL seasons, the others are cheap playoffs in other continuities in my opinion, each digidestined was partnered with one character. Pokémon? It's all about the numbers.

I could go on about how the manga for Digimon all sucks by shrinking everything down, and how Pokémon doesn't get enough credit for helping to keep Nintendo in business, but that would be awkard. 

I've said my bit.

Cookies to all who actually read this. :/


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Meowzie-chan said:


> :sighs: You're new to Pokémon AND Digimon, aren't you, mew?Look, heres the bacts: They are only REMOTELY similar. :sighs again:
> 
> If you watch the first two seasons of both shows,  being Digimon and Digimon zero two as well as Pokémon and Pokémon Orange Islands, toss in each of their respective movies, the only thing you will actually see in common is the concept of people being partnered with powerful creatures. Now, I've never played the Digimon Games, and I never watched the later seasons of Digimon, but I followed BOTH in the early years, refusing to give up one for the other. They're not alike.
> 
> ...


Can I has my cookie now?

You basically summed up my thoughts on this subject.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 29, 2008)

Here ya go, one cookie.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 30, 2008)

...Wow, what an amazing topic.

Monster-collecting and -raising is a concept that started all around the same time. Pokemon was at first a game (Red/Blue) that was themed around bug-collecting, initially. Digimon, on the other hand, were originally tamagotchi-esque pets, which ruled out the "collecting" aspect in favor of the "raising" one.

And they both involve monsters, hence the -mon.

But the fact still remains that they're pretty darn different, with the main one being that Digimon are _digital_ whereas Pokemon are living, breathing creatures. And they both entered the media in different ways: Digimon first as a little handheld device, then a TV show, and then later a game, but Pokemon was a game first of all and a TV show later. So.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 30, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> FYI, Pokemon did start before Digimon, but Digimon was first made about a year later. Also, though the two share various traits, they had completly different origins: Pocket Monsters started as the gameboy games we all love, while Digital Monsters began as a tamagotchi-type game. Further more, the creators of Digimon probally weren't even thinking about Pokemon when it was made.


Uh, no. Digimon first came out in 1990 roughly 6 years before Pokémon. The only things they have in common anyways are that both involve monsters. Other than that, the concepts are highly different. Pokémon involves battling for sport whilsat Digimon involves...saving the universe from ultimate destruction. So...yeh.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 30, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> Uh, no. Digimon first came out in 1990 roughly 6 years before Pokémon. The only things they have in common anyways are that both involve monsters. Other than that, the concepts are highly different. Pokémon involves battling for sport whilsat Digimon involves...saving the universe from ultimate destruction. So...yeh.


Where are you getting this number? All sources I have point to Digimon starting out as virtual pets in 1997, only one year before Pokémon Red/Green. The actual Digimon series as we know today didn't start until after then.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

Digimon is nothing like pokemon except for the monsters thing. Digimon digivolve :D <3 and de-volve. Greymon=<3 :3 They ruined digimon though it's stupid now ;-;


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 30, 2008)

Digimon has a much better storyline that what Pokemon has, or will ever have. Digimon are characters that have some influence on the story induvidually, whereas Pokemon are generic. Tamers also have more character than trainers. However, Digimon doesn't have too many games that are worth playing. The Pokemon games, are more in-depth and lengthier. I don't watch anime, so I don't care for Digimon. The Pokemon games are pretty good, and can last for a while, even though there's not much story to them.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

Digimon is far more plot-based and character-based in both the anime and the games; Pokemon mostly promotes pokemon themselves - most of the anime is essentially 'new pokemon of the day' and advertises the games, pretty much. But the pokemon games are much more player-based.

They have similar concepts (I guess) in that there's pretend monsters that you can befriend and fight with, but pokemon tend to end up as one of many, where digimon (from what I can recall of the first three seasons of the anime) are much more life partners, guardians etc. Not to say that pokemon aren't, but it's less emphasized in the games and anime this way.

Also:


> *I recognized digimon as a rip-off just by watching commercials *(pokemon is short for pocket monsters, digimon is short for digital monters). Both battle and some evolve/digivolve with special items. There is probably other stuff, *but I haven't watched digimon*.


Y'know, most people recognise pokemon as a kids game by just looking at the commercials?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 30, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> Uh, no. Digimon first came out in 1990 roughly 6 years before Pokémon. The only things they have in common anyways are that both involve monsters. Other than that, the concepts are highly different. Pokémon involves battling for sport whilsat Digimon involves...saving the universe from ultimate destruction. So...yeh.


And where in my post did I suggest anything about Pokemon and Digimon battling being about the same principles? All I said was that two share various traits, including monster collecting games with different versions.

Actually, the plot to D/P/P is fairly similar to some of the plots used in the Digimon series. As for the release date, just see Retsu's post.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 30, 2008)

Arceus said:


> I recognized digimon as a rip-off just by watching commercials (pokemon is short for pocket _monsters_, digimon is short for digital _monters_). Both battle and some evolve/digivolve with special items. There is probably other stuff, but I haven't watched digimon.


Well, if you want to get technical, Digimon was created before Pokemon. Just that Pokemon was translated for Western audiences first. ;)

When I was little (read: 7 or so years ago), I remember picking up the coolest magazine I have ever read. It was titled Pokemon vs. Digimon, and it was exactly that.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 1, 2008)

link008 said:


> Well, if you want to get technical, Digimon was created before Pokemon. Just that Pokemon was translated for Western audiences first. ;)


Alright, give me one good, reliable source that says just that. Pocket Monsters Red and Green were released in 1996, while the first Digital Monsters related merchandise were released in 1997.

Also, check out the trademark for Mew(the first trademark anyways.)

Applied for: May 9, 1990
Granted: March 31, 1994

For more info on Mew, check out the trivia section of Mew's entry on Bulbapedia.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 1, 2008)

You people have no lives sometimes. :P


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 1, 2008)

Sometimes we people have nothing better to do than have no lives.

...Like right now. I'm so bored. D:


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't understand how people can see Digimon and think it's "a lot like Pokémon."  They have basically nothing in common besides the "monsters that can be raised to turn into stronger monsters" idea.

That's like saying Sailor Moon is like Harry Potter because they both wave wands around to use magic.


----------



## Arceus (Dec 5, 2008)

Meowzie-chan said:


> :sighs: You're new to Pokémon AND Digimon, aren't you, mew?


Just for the record, she has been into pokemon for a while now, wheras she only knows about digimon from what her best friend tells her, and neither of us have watched much digimon (I know these things because she's my sister). Though we _are_ both new to these forums.


----------



## Mew_the_Missing_Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Maybe you should take a good look around here before you start calling things ripoffs.
> 
> Biggest difference:
> 
> Er...can a Pokemon devolve?  I don't believe so.






i did not meen identical, i ment alike, please stop posting meen stuff :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Mew_the_Missing_Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by Meowzie-chan  
:sighs: You're new to Pokémon AND Digimon, aren't you, mew?Look, heres the bacts: They are only REMOTELY similar. :sighs again:

If you watch the first two seasons of both shows, being Digimon and Digimon zero two as well as Pokémon and Pokémon Orange Islands, toss in each of their respective movies, the only thing you will actually see in common is the concept of people being partnered with powerful creatures. Now, I've never played the Digimon Games, and I never watched the later seasons of Digimon, but I followed BOTH in the early years, refusing to give up one for the other. They're not alike. 

There are multiple dimensions in Digimon, whereas that concept didn't come into Pokémon until the Unown appeared. That was the third movie, for those of you who don't remember.

Also, as mentioned previously, Digimon can CHANGE BACK. Pokémon? Not so much. Digimon are DATA, and immortal. Pokémon? Also not so much. Theres also the talking aspect, but that doesn't really play into it as much. Each Digidestined, at least, in the two REAL seasons, the others are cheap playoffs in other continuities in my opinion, each digidestined was partnered with one character. Pokémon? It's all about the numbers.

I could go on about how the manga for Digimon all sucks by shrinking everything down, and how Pokémon doesn't get enough credit for helping to keep Nintendo in business, but that would be awkard. 

I've said my bit.

Cookies to all who actually read this. :/




Arceus said:


> Just for the record, she has been into pokemon for a while now, wheras she only knows about digimon from what her best friend tells her, and neither of us have watched much digimon (I know these things because she's my sister). Though we _are_ both new to these forums.




thanks arceus, and this is an opinion, not, "oh, digimon is the same as pokemon and they copyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ayame (Dec 6, 2008)

Mew_the_Missing_Princess said:


> thanks arceus, and this is an opinion, not, "oh, digimon is the same as pokemon and they copyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


Oh wow.  Because it sounded remarkably similar to that.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 6, 2008)

I do say that it is only remotely like Pokémon, but then again, I only watched the first five minutes of the first movie. I only know Agumon, Greymon and Gatomon.

But one thing that has not been mentioned: Most Pokémon cannot speak, while apparently, Digimon can.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Dec 6, 2008)

ok, Mew, Arceus, if you don't know about BOTH the things you are comparing, then PLEASE don't compare them. Also, Mew, if you could check what your typing? You're writing like a little kid who came here from the Nick.com forums. Trust me, I was there back when the site was decent.


----------



## Flora (Dec 6, 2008)

Mew_the_Missing_Princess said:


> i did not meen identical, i ment alike, please stop posting meen stuff :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


First, we're not intending to be mean.  Just so you know. ^^

Second, I was technically responding to Arceus, who _did_ say Digimon was identical.


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 8, 2008)

this is in my opinion the most stupidest internets argument ever. just because something ends in "mon" doesn't mean it is automatically a pokemon rip off.

i mean, have any of you people heard of dorae*MON*? it's technically the most popular anime in japan and it came WAY before digimon AND pokemon. so if the whole "mon" rule applies, i'd say pokemon was a rip off of doraemon, which was one of the pioneers of the kaijuu genre of anime.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 8, 2008)

gaytaurus said:


> i mean, have any of you people heard of dorae*MON*? it's technically the most popular anime in japan and it came WAY before digimon AND pokemon. so if the whole "mon" rule applies, i'd say pokemon was a rip off of doraemon, which was one of the pioneers of the kaijuu genre of anime.


Did you say that is a _Kaiju_ anime? I'm gonna have to check it out some time.


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah. i think it has the "monster/creature friend" concept going on with doraemon - an anthropomorphic cat from the future - interacting with nobotaro and co.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

Mew_the_Missing_Princess said:


> I could go on about how the manga for Digimon all sucks by shrinking everything down, and how Pokémon doesn't get enough credit for helping to keep Nintendo in business, but that would be awkward.


Pokemon doesn't get enough credit to keep Nintendo is business? Go to Serebii and look at all the Pokemon fans then you'll agree with the fact Pokemon is popular. Maybe it doesn't seem like it outside the internet but it's true.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 8, 2008)

She doesn't mean from the fans, obviously.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

There are a lot of fans, which is what I'm saying.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

El Garbanzo said:


> I don't understand how people can see Digimon and think it's "a lot like Pokémon."  They have basically nothing in common besides the "monsters that can be raised to turn into stronger monsters" idea.
> 
> That's like saying Sailor Moon is like Harry Potter because they both wave wands around to use magic.


I don't have to say anything because of you. I agree entirely. 


Lol, digimon died in like one year. Pokemons still hanging in there.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 24, 2008)

Umm, no it didn't. It has like...*counts* five different incarnations.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 24, 2008)

Ahem. Here goes nothing... 

I've played the first-first-first-Digimon games; the Tamagatachi-like ones. You know, the little machine things that fits in the palm of your hand where you have four (and only 4) buttons where you can feed your Digimon and train it and battle it with other people and clean its poop. That's Digimon. You only get one (only 1) Digimon, and that's it. You don't go around "catching them all". The Digimon starts from an egg, and, over time, depending on how you raised it, it will Digivolve into some larger monster. 

Pokemon, however, is completely different. I don't think I need to explain this. 

As for the anime... I haven't watched many episodes, but there's lots of differences. 

Digimon can talk. They exist in another dimension, and their tamer/human/whateverthey'recalled is _chosen_. As in, one day in school, four beams of different colored lights came out of nowhere and turned into those Digimon machine things (whatever they're called) and attatched themselves to the humans' belts. Yup. When Digimon die, they turn back into eggs (I think). So, technically, they can't die. Digimon are data. 

As for Pokemon... Well, I'm pretty sure you already know. 

Linoone's two cents.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

Hai guys!

Digimon came before pokemon!

EVER NOTICED HOW MUCH POKEMON LOOKS LIKE DIGIMON


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 24, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Ahem. Here goes nothing...
> 
> I've played the first-first-first-Digimon games; the Tamagatachi-like ones. You know, the little machine things that fits in the palm of your hand where you have four (and only 4) buttons where you can feed your Digimon and train it and battle it with other people and clean its poop. That's Digimon. You only get one (only 1) Digimon, and that's it. You don't go around "catching them all". The Digimon starts from an egg, and, over time, depending on how you raised it, it will Digivolve into some larger monster.
> 
> ...



you're close. IN seasons 1-2, 4, and 5 they were chosen. In season three however they weren't chosen persay. They for lack of better words accidentally became what they were. OH nd people with Digimon are typically referred to as Tamers/Chosen Ones/Digidestined depending on the season. And the devices you mentioned are called Digivices.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 24, 2008)

:3 Ok. Thanks for the clearing up. I never got past season 2, so I guess I have an excuse there.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm pretty new to this forum, but I think I know a bit about both Pokemon _and_ Digimon.

Before I start, some things I say might have already been said, but oh well.

First, while Pokemon names can be various, they are restricted to a maximum of ten letters, while Digimon names must all end in "mon," but have no limit to length. Furthermore, Digimon names can be extended by adding prefixes (i.e. Greymon, _War_Greymon, _Black_WarGreymon).

Next, Pokemon can evolve into stronger forms through a process called evolution. Pokemon can have a maximum of three forms, which do not have a specific name designated to them. One Pokemon may evolve into one of many different forms (i.e. Eevee), but can _never_ de-evolve. On the other hand, Digimon can have a maximum of seven stages (Fresh, In-Training, Rookie, Champion, Ultimate, Mega, Super Ultimate) and can go through a process called _digivolution_ in which Digimon use energy in order to become a higher form, and can de-digivolve upon losing energy. Furthermore, there are many different types of digivolution, including DNA Digivolution (where two or more Digimon merge into one Digimon who share characteristics of all the merged Digimon), Warp Digivolution (in which a Digimon digivolves by skipping one or more stages), Dark Digivolution (a special form of digivolution in which dark or corrupting feelings or energy cause a Digimon to become a corrupted Digimon (i.e. SkullGreymon or ShineGreymon Ruin Mode), Armor Digivolution (an ancient form of digivolution in which a Digimon unites itself with a Digi-egg and becomes an Armor Digimon), etc. Season 4 of Digimon introduces _Spirit_ Evolution, where humans or Digimon unite themselves with spirits to become a hybrid form that channels the ability of the spirit.

While Pokemon can learn many moves (usually between ten and fifteen) naturally, as well as around fifty more by the use of TMs and HMs, Digimon usually only have one or two moves, unique to themselves (with the exception of Golden Noose, shared by Pegasusmon and Nefertimon).

Now onto the Anime. In the Pokemon series, one follows a character named Ash Ketchum travel across over 550 episodes, usually with the same plot across many of the episodes, save for some episodes, in which there is an event that spans across around five to ten episodes (i.e. Gym battles and Legendary Pokemon). On the other hand, Digimon consists of five seasons which each are composed of roughly fifty episodes that all usually compose of a much deeper plot that is not as one-dimensional as many of the Pokemon episodes.

Now for the creatures themselves. Pokemon are living creatures with feelings and emotions, who are named for the sounds they make (i.e. Pikachu say "Pika pika!"), while Digimon, though they still consist of feelings and emotions, are made entirely of data and are capable of speech. Unlike Pokemon, Digimon are not capable of death, but instead are reconfigured and are reborn in eggs at Primary Village, contrary to Pokemon, who can breed with other Pokemon.

Uh, I can't think of anymore to write. *looks up* Wow, I've written a lot.


----------



## J.T. (Dec 30, 2008)

I watched the first season and most of the second season for Digimon and I liked it. I can barely get through any episode of the Pokemon anime.

Meanwhile, I love the Pokemon games but there's maybe one Digimon game I can play for longer than five minutes.

Like most everyone else has said, the names end in "-mon". That's about it.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 30, 2008)

um

let's see... they both have monsters in them.

yeah, that's a pretty big similarity there.

differences: um... the Digimon anime has a real plot? With real _serious_ villains? I dunno, I stopped watching it after season 2


----------



## Griffin (Dec 30, 2008)

Although Pokemon are alive, there's not much "death." And heck, the "death" of Lucario was more like "fading into nothingness." Digimon was much more serious-didn't one of the characters put up graves for the "dead" near the end of the first season? And that season also had no mention of reincarnation.

I'm babbling, aren't I? Anyways, they're probably only similar to someone who is only faintly acquainted with one of those. There, my one cent.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't really want to get into a huge rant about this, especially since everything I would say has pretty much already been said. I'm just going to respond to a few things.
*
@Griffin: *Hmm... Doesn't a Digimon's data kind of dissolve and recombine itself as an egg when it dies? I think there was something about that in the Cocomon movie. And I guess in the Digimon World game, too.

*@Chewy the Crispy Crunch:* Does DNA Digivolution fall under Super Ultimate, or its own category? I was never quite clear on that.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 30, 2008)

Minnow said:


> I don't really want to get into a huge rant about this, especially since everything I would say has pretty much already been said. I'm just going to respond to a few things.
> *
> @Griffin: *Hmm... Doesn't a Digimon's data kind of dissolve and recombine itself as an egg when it dies? I think there was something about that in the Cocomon movie. And I guess in the Digimon World game, too.
> 
> *@Chewy the Crispy Crunch:* Does DNA Digivolution fall under Super Ultimate, or its own category? I was never quite clear on that.


I can answer these even if the questions were directed at me. In ever season except season three, when a Digimon dies its data is reformed into a Digiegg. Although in season four, if one doesn't hurry the data can be absorbed and the Digiegg will disolve and in season three once a Digimon dies, it stays dead.

I don't even know what Super Ultimate is, but I think DNA Digivolution is just the same as Champion/Regular Ultimate depending on the level of the Digimon who uses thew Digiegg.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Dec 31, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> In ever season except season three, when a Digimon dies its data is reformed into a Digiegg. Although in season four, if one doesn't hurry the data can be absorbed and the Digiegg will disolve and in season three once a Digimon dies, it stays dead.


Actually, when a Digimon died in Season 3, its data does get reconfigured, but it's just that most of the time, Digimon such as Renamon or Beelzemon absorbed the data in order to become stronger. For example, when Beelzemon killed Leomon, Leomon didn't get reconfigured because Beelzemon absorbed its data. Furthermore, in Season 5, Kurata's Gizumon could fire lasers which decomposed a Digimon's data, rendering it unable to be reborn.


Jason-Kun said:


> I don't even know what Super Ultimate is, but I think DNA Digivolution is just the same as Champion/Regular Ultimate depending on the level of the Digimon who uses thew Digiegg.


Super Ultimate is a new level that was recently introduced. Digimon such as Daemon Super Ultimate, Susanoomon, and Arkadimon fall under this category. DNA Digivolution _is_ basically normal digivolution, it just uses more than one Digimon.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 31, 2008)

Chewy the Crispy Crunch said:


> DNA Digivolution _is_ basically normal digivolution, it just uses more than one Digimon.


So then if two Champions would combine into one Ultimate, what would you call two Megas that combine? As an example, what level would Omnimon be classified as? Definitely higher than Mega, but is there a name for it?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 31, 2008)

This is why I never bothered with the Digimon fandom. Too complicated. Though Season 3 had good Digimon.

Anyway, death in Pokemon is just as death in reality, though the anime never shows it. Remember the Lost Tower, Pokemon tower and Mt. Pyre? Gravesites.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Dec 31, 2008)

Minnow said:


> So then if two Champions would combine into one Ultimate, what would you call two Megas that combine? As an example, what level would Omnimon be classified as? Definitely higher than Mega, but is there a name for it?


Well, _technically_, Omnimon would be classified as Super Ultimate, but that wasn't released yet, so Omnimon's just classified as "Mega." But it's still awesome.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 4, 2009)

Mew_the_Missing_Princess said:


> has ne1 seen digimon and noticed how its like pokemon a lot?


IT'S NOT!


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 5, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> IT'S NOT!


Honestly, you need to learn to read and think before you post. There are 3-pages of discussion and you completely ignore those, instead choosing to answer only the original post. The topic at hand had already been adressed to.


----------

